# Wie in dieser Form spiegeln?



## UnderMonkey (17. Juli 2007)

hoi

ich sitze schon einige minuten vor diesem foto hier http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/5541/modernphantasmwebzz6.jpg und überlege wie man eine solche spiegelung hinbekommt. einfach vertikal spiegeln geht ja nich, da die räder nicht auf einer linie sind.




wäre dankbar für antworten..

gruß


----------



## derpfaff (17. Juli 2007)

Die Diskussion hatten wir grade gestern wieder: Link

Lies da am besten mal nach


----------

